# Look-Abandoned dogs in Bryson City, NC!!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen,

The link didn't work, can you post pictures and info of these dogs?

Here's a list of Rescue groups and shelters in the Bryson City, NC area. I did a search on PF for Animal Welfare Groups. Maybe pass this info onto the contact person and she can contact them for help.


Petfinder.com - Animal Welfare Organizations Near You=


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I'm posting the Facebook Link again, I don't know how to email this!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4585962413103.2189540.1413311083&type=1#
They have no info on the dogs, just that they were abandone and a couple look like Golden or GOldens mixes


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My gosh, this is just horrible. Horrible. I so wish there was something I could do to help...will share on FB.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wagners Mom*

Wagners Mom

Maybe there is something you can do to help, like foster.
Beth Cline is person to contact.
Do you know how to email this post and the pics of the dogs to someone on GRF?
Would you do that


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Karen, I wish I could foster--but we have 3--two of which are females and not very welcoming to outsiders.  

I will see if I can email the info.....let me try.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

You have to be logged into facebook in order to see the pics, so emailing won't help, if not on FB. Let me post a few here...hold tight.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Those are just a few....but gives you an idea. It seems the news station did this as top story last night and they are working on a plan now. Lots of folks have offered to help, so hopeful that these babies will get the help they need.

Here is the link to the news story--and info for anyone that can help. 

WLOS ABC 13 - Western North Carolina's News :: News - Top Stories - Dog Dilemma In Swain County


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wagners Mom*

Wagners Mom

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wagner's Mom*



Wagners Mom said:


> Those are just a few....but gives you an idea. It seems the news station did this as top story last night and they are working on a plan now. Lots of folks have offered to help, so hopeful that these babies will get the help they need.
> 
> Here is the link to the news story--and info for anyone that can help.
> 
> WLOS ABC 13 - Western North Carolina's News :: News - Top Stories - Dog Dilemma In Swain County


WAGNER'S MOM: Thanks so much for posting!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Sandy
> 
> I'm posting the Facebook Link again, I don't know how to email this!
> 
> ...


Still doesn't work for me, neither does the one you included in the email you sent me. 

The list of Rescue Groups I posted from the PF link, *may *be able to help with some of these dogs if they are contacted by the person.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Hope this works, it should be a link to the FB page with more pictures of the 14 dogs. They are all so cute and look pretty good considering they were abandoned. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4585962413103.2189540.1413311083&type=1


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Muddypaws said:


> Hope this works, it should be a link to the FB page with more pictures of the 14 dogs. They are all so cute and look pretty good considering they were abandoned.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4585962413103.2189540.1413311083&type=1


Still does not work for me, most likely because I'm not a member of FB.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

ABANDONED DOGS NEED OUR HELP!



Dogs are in Bryson City, NC. Swain County. Abandoned dogs in church parking lot need our help!! We do not have a shelter to take these dogs to. I am looking for anyone who can take some of these dogs. Please help because the future is not looking good for these dogs. Threats are already being made and they need placed ASAP!!! I will drive them anywhere to be placed.If anyone can help with any of these dogs please let me know. We have volunteers to help us catch them all and PAWS is going to give us crates and transport them for us but we just have no place to house this many animals.The need has always been huge in Swain County and no matter how much we try to educate the public the importance of spay & neuter we continue to fight the same battle each and every day. Over population of stray dogs and cats.Please let me know if you can help any of these precious dogs. [email protected]
























































---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just a few of the pictures. 

There's not much info on there other than that from what I can see.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ninde*

NINDE

Thanks so much for posting the pictures!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Waiting for updates*

Didn't see any updates on these poor dogs yet, but hopefully Beth Cline is going through emails, etc., and will let us know as soon as she can.
Really hope they got enough foster and rescue offers! They must be so SCARED and hungry and thirsty!!:no::no:

*HERE'S THE LINK: 

Facebook*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's the latest from Beth Cline*

Here is the latest from Beth Cline:







Beth Cline

3 minutes ago.



is Looking for a few good men...... to put kennels together. Any volunteers for this???? Well doesn't have to be good men...just help putting kennels together. Any takers




Like · .














.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry Karen but the link just goes to the main page of Facebook.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

I know it just goes to main page.
I've been trying to paste link to Beth Cline, but each person will need to FRIEND her to see her page, or they can email her at 
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Here is the latest Beth Cline updated us:

.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...85962413103.2189540.1413311083&type=1&theater


Beth Cline The kennels were delivered yesterday.Thank you Danny Foster & Nancy Cline Foster of Mudmasters of WNC for bringing these over yesterday. Thank you Van Crisp & Lowes of Franklin for loaning us the kennels. Thank you Ingles of Bryson City for donating dog food and hot dogs to entice the dogs into the kennels. Thank you Sandi Espinoza Fortner & HMC Paving for supplying us with the men who are putting these kennels together for us. We will continue to feed them in these kennels and then we will be able to gather them all up together and get them the help they need. PAWS Bryson City will need lots of help with these dogs once they are contained. We will give you more updates as they become available. xoxo

Wednesday at 1:57pm · Like · 9


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow. I have completely missed this thread until now. All those poor puppies. I'm so glad they are being helped


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful update!!*

WONDERFUL UPDATE!!! ALL of the Church Dogs has been rescued.
Beth Cline and PAWS rescued them.

This is Beth's Facebook Page
https://www.facebook.com/kimmie.singer#!/beth.cline.338?fref=ts


Beth Cline

20 hours ago.

SUCCESS!!!! We rescued the last of the church dogs tonight. This has been quite a task and the last few were the hardest to capture but we did so tonight. Kessa Thomas, Ellen Kilgannon & I just loaded the last of them into the van.
There is still a long road ahead and for those that think the hard parts over think again...
A lot of these dogs have serious injuries and all of them need medical
care asap. The last five that we got tonight will go to the vet first thing in the morning.
*We will still need people who are willing to foster these dogs because the shelter is at maximum capacity.
We are still in great need of donations for the church dogs to cover the vet bills, food, meds, boarding, etc .
If anyone can foster any of these dogs please let us know asap. These dogs will do better if fostered in pairs. They have been living as a pack and find comfort if fostered together.
And yes praise the Lord we did retrieve the sickly pregnant beagle. 
I know I will sleep better now knowing that these dogs will no longer be shot with bb guns or dodging cars.*




See More



Like · .







34 people like this..









View all 28 comments..











Jane Bowman awesome!!!!!!!!

5 hours ago · Like · 1..











Josie Greenway Brilliant work from you all There should be more people in the world like you over there but sadly we too in England have some of the worst animal owners around but we still try hard to save some of these poor creatures but great news from your area well done xx

4 hours ago · Like · 1..











Beth Cline Checks can be made out to Paws and sent to PO Box 1814
Bryson City, NC 28713

3 hours ago · Like..











Lisa Gonzalez-Donavan You all are wonderful people. May God bless both the two legged and four legged angels involved with this plight.

2 hours ago via mobile · Like


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They all look related...  Same litter? 

I'm so glad that they are safe, but wow - if those dogs were up here, they would be adopted fast. What the heck is wrong with people down there?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Megora*

Megora

Maybe some of the dogs were from the same litter.
Beth Cline and PAWS has them all, if anyone is interested in fostering, adopting, or donating to PAWS.


----------

